# The NFS: Hot Pursuit [2010] - Clubhouse!



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

*1080p Gameplay video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHJMdfwnLzM*


Figured I'd start one up so we gan cet a good list of names going to play together.

NFS Name List:
erocker - ColonelRocker
Stak - Sst4kK
Arciks - arciks85
zaqwsx - zach90z
DRDNA - smittin333
RejZoR - RejZor


----------



## digibucc (Nov 19, 2010)

ok I disappeared my CTD on load with two things, they both need to be done for me to launch:

A)affinity needs to only run 1 physical core.  PriFinnity lets you set profiles for executables, and automatically sets the affinity when you launch.
B) sound.  even though i have, working properly, a 5.1 system - I have to set it to stereo to launch.  it defaults to stereo, but I always change mine to 5.1... because i can. with this game it crashes.

that being said, I am working regularly now  *in game: SAiNTTHeDoGG*

editk i lied, now it's not working with the above "fixes" enabled.


----------



## Stak (Nov 19, 2010)

i just found something out . that if you stop at a type of house (mostly rich people houses) you can hear the radio that they are listening to. kinda funny. as i just stopped at some nice place there are several nice houses. there you could here some chill music . it was at mystic lake road. and at another house. you could hear people at some talking program.


ugh just had to do a bust mission with the porsche panmera. what an awful vehicle. it like a tank, its fast and it can wreck others pretty easy put cornering is just awful. especially drifting.

@erocker: that vid is awesome.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, my ingame name is arciks85 so add me.I tried to add some of you but looks like you didnt got invite or whatever.So just count me in.I play mainly with racer didnt played with cop yet.Got couple mp games


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 20, 2010)

im zach90z add me!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 20, 2010)

smittin333
THIS GAME IS GREAT!!! lol I had a hard time getting my self to stop playing so I could come back in here and give my game name...lol


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR - RejZoR

I need more ppl on Auto Log for extra challenge.


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2010)

Somebody get in and play so we can duel.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 20, 2010)

This game looks badass, never played it since NFS 1 came out lol..I was into more of Twisted Metal. LOL 

Erocker --did you use a controller or keyboard?


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8f-player_embedded#!

NFSHP video movie in italy

Also 3 more races till im done with racer! I need more times to beat also guys!


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

how do you invite/accept friends?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there anyway to enable AA in this game?


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 20, 2010)

Stak said:


> how do you invite/accept friends?


give me on second>> go to Hot Pursuit online/Join Friend/ Add friends


kid41212003 said:


> Is there anyway to enable AA in this game?



NO!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

Plz confirm my requests, i need some competition on Auto Log


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> give me on second>> go to Hot Pursuit online/Join Friend/ Add friends
> 
> 
> NO!





RejZoR said:


> Plz confirm my requests, i need some competition on Auto Log



i just added you both! lets do sumthin'!


a question, are my posts at the wall in dutch or in english? i see them as dutch. while i see the rest as english posts. if it is written in Dutch i ask, how do you change the language?


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 20, 2010)

I re-added everyone I had people i didnt know. So everyone is readded from the list anyone not on the list let erocker know so he can update it and i can add you guys!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Picked up the game today. In game name will be TRIPTEX. I should be playing this evening.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 20, 2010)

This game is awesome definitely gonna buy it after trying the "pc demo" it runs great too maxed which i was surprised at.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 21, 2010)

Got couple games with Erocker and must say,he is a tought opponent  But still I wrecked him once


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Got couple games with Erocker and must say,he is a tought opponent  But still I wrecked him once



Yeah, you got me good!


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone in any games atm?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 21, 2010)

Due to a typo my in game name is "treiptex". 

Feel free to add me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Due to a typo my in game name is "treiptex".
> 
> Feel free to add me.



That right there made my day, I almost want to buy it just to screen cap that, someone please do it for me.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Due to a typo my in game name is "treiptex".
> 
> Feel free to add me.



sent a request, seems I had an ea account under "saintthedogg"  that it tied to, and i can't possibly change it.  crap.



1Kurgan1 said:


> That right there made my day, I almost want to buy it just to screen cap that, someone please do it for me.



are you playing? what's your name?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope, I got no money for the game, just paid off Gran Turismo 5, still want Fallout NV, then NFS, but would probably get FNV before NFS.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, I got no money for the game, just paid off Gran Turismo 5, still want Fallout NV, then NFS, but would probably get FNV before NFS.



yeah i know whatcha mean, i spend too much money on games.  between pc and the consoles, it's nutty.  I keep telling myself "no more this month"  but then the next week something else comes out... and this is the SLOW time of year for releases!

I'm almost not looking forward to february-may ...  well I am, but i'm almost not


----------



## Stak (Nov 21, 2010)

wow. just did the race called seacrast tour or something... awsesome race. and i beat zaqwsx time by 30 seconds?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> sent a request, seems I had an ea account under "saintthedogg"  that it tied to, and i can't possibly change it.  crap.
> 
> 
> 
> are you playing? what's your name?



Yeah i made this typo signing up for the UK BF forum.  Looks like this game just chooses whatever ea persona it wants. Really frustrating actually.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Yeah i made this typo signing up for the UK BF forum.  Looks like this game just chooses whatever ea persona it wants. Really frustrating actually.



If you go to the main EA login page, it shows all of your EA personas, and if you never been there before it will have some random one set as your default. But once you login there you can see them all and select which one you actually want as your default. So if the game is only going off that, I would try and select a different persona over on the main EA site, it's been a while since I have done it, so if it isn't there, let me know and I'll dig and see if I remember where it was you can do that, that is if you havent already tried.

On the plus side, if you sound out treip text, it comes out at treeeip! tex, which you might say if you were to really trip, ok maybe thats lame, but for some reason I find it amusing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you go to the main EA login page, it shows all of your EA personas, and if you never been there before it will have some random one set as your default. But once you login there you can see them all and select which one you actually want as your default. So if the game is only going off that, I would try and select a different persona over on the main EA site, it's been a while since I have done it, so if it isn't there, let me know and I'll dig and see if I remember where it was you can do that, that is if you havent already tried.
> 
> On the plus side, if you sound out treip text, it comes out at treeeip! tex, which you might say if you were to really trip, ok maybe thats lame, but for some reason I find it amusing.



I keep sounding it out in Wario's voice. I tried the changing my default EA persona but the game still uese treiptex. :shadedshu


----------



## Stak (Nov 21, 2010)

just did some races against erocker and TRIPTEX_CAN. they went ok. Tough enemies for sure. Wpn most matches but it sure wasn't easy.

but im off for today


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 22, 2010)

Good racing today. I remember getting beat pretty often but I think I need to get more upgrades before I can actually compete.... and I'm also not very good at racing games.


----------



## cdanijel (Nov 22, 2010)

*Need help!!!please!!!!*

I have little older monitor.I can't to brighnest display for this extra game.I try through  graphic card to brighnest but no effect in game.I don't know how to directly do that in game.Please help me as soon as possible.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 23, 2010)

Sst4kK is one damn hard competitor. Good job man. But i'll get you eventually. Have just reclaimed few 1st positions and i have intention do do some more  Even though this game is very arcade-ish, but it requires a 150% precision, proper use of what you have at your disposal and don't make any mistakes or learn to compensate them properly if you do make some. Mastering the cornering is just as hard as mastering cornering in simulations. Maybe it doesn't look like it, but it's true.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

cdanijel said:


> I have little older monitor.I can't to brighnest display for this extra game.I try through  graphic card to brighnest but no effect in game.I don't know how to directly do that in game.Please help me as soon as possible.



in game you just go to settings, video controls, and then slide gamma/brightness up


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 26, 2010)

How many of you guys are using a racing wheel and if so what kind are you using?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2010)

I've sent few names from here to my local forum.

http://www.joker.si/mn3njalnik/index.php?showtopic=222661

Maybe we can join both Auto Log Clubs


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll have my copy Tomorrow!

Sennheiser75 is my PS3 tag


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2010)

Though i don't think different systems can work together. So we can't compare PC times with PS3 times etc...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Though i don't think different systems can work together. So we can't compare PC times with PS3 times etc...



lol... I forgot this was the PC... I'll go and grab it off steam next week when a echeck clears.. lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2010)

Steam doesn't sell it unfortunately.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2010)

I want this on Steam. I would so buy it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2010)

Fine, I'll get it on D2D... it's 29.99 for me there.. lol love store credit!


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread needs a revival we need to get a game going with everyone? whos up for it?


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

Playing this the last few days! great fun!

Add me 'Beardyfunzo'


----------



## horik (Jan 16, 2011)

it`s just me or Shift has better graphics than Hot Pursuit? oh,and the game is great,fun to play


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 20, 2011)

Patch 2 for PC is out


> The following issues have been fixed in this patch:
> 
> - Flickering graphics after Alt-Tabbing out of the game and back.
> - Controller configurations sometimes failing to save correctly.
> ...



http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...m/downloads/HotPursuit/NFSHP_1000_to_1020.exe


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish I could get my hands on the EA edition of Hot Pursuit. one of the developers at EA Mythic stopped by Giant Bomb around Christmas time to give away copies. the EA edition is given to Electronic Arts employees it contains more cars and a new box art


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys, no one playing NFS Hot Pursuit anymore? It's been a blast month and i've beaten most of the records. Need some more competition


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like everyone playing NFS Hot Pursuit just disappeared altogether...


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 21, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Looks like everyone playing NFS Hot Pursuit just disappeared altogether...



nope, just on consoles lol


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 25, 2011)

Eh crap. Found few buddies (mostly from russia lol), but even they are rarely online.
Have played with someone from UK once, just 2 of us and it was pretty good. He wasn't cheating for sure and neither was i. And we were both on pretty good connection. The gameplay was just great.

It's so annoying to play against cheaters and laggers. Finished second, even the game said i was second and then the chart came up and i was 3rd. Wtf!?


----------

